# Big Sugar and Wide Mouth Mason - Cross Canada Tour Fall 2011



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

Gordie Johnson is also the bass player is Wide Mouth Mason now too. It's going to be a busy tour for him.
I'm looking forward to catching the show in November.

Friday, October 21 – in Vancouver, BC at the Commodore Ballroom.
Saturday, October 22 – in Vancouver, BC at the Commodore Ballroom.
Sunday, October 23 – in Nanaimo, BC at the Port Theatre.
Monday, October 24 – in Victoria, BC at Club 9 One 9.
Wednesday, October 26 – in Kamloops, BC, at the Kamloops Convention Centre.
Thursday, October 27 – in Kelowna, BC at Flashbacks.
Friday, October 28 – in Grande Prairie, BC, at Rock City.
Saturday, October 29 – in Red Deer, AB at Cowboys.
Wednesday, November 2 – in Regina, SK, at the Casino Regina Show Lounge.
Saturday, November 5 – in Calgary, AB, at the Century Casino.
Sunday, November 6 – in Medicine Hat, AB, at the Esplanade Arts & Heritage Centre.
Tuesday, November 8 – in Yorkton, SK, at the Gallagher Centre – Agri Pavilion. 
Wednesday, November 9 – in Brandon, Manitoba, at the 40 at Trails West Inn.
Thursday, November 10 – in Winnipeg, MB, at the Burton Cummings Theatre.
Saturday, November 12 – in Thunder Bay, Ontario, at the Thunder Bay Community Auditorium.
Wednesday, November 16 – in Kingston, ON, at the Ale House.
Monday, November 21 – in Membertou, NS, at the Membertou Trade & Convention Centre.
Tuesday, November 22 – in Moncton, NB, at the Oxygen Nightclub.
Wednesday, November 23 – in Saint John, NB, at 3 Mile.
Thursday, November 24 – in Fredericton, NB, at the Boyce Farmers Market. 
Friday, November 25 – in Halifax, NS, at the New Palace.
Saturday, November 26 – in St. John’s, NL, at the Majestic Theatre.
Thursday, December 1 – in Owen Sound, ON, at the Harb.
Friday, December 2 – in Whitby, ON, at Wrokstarz.
Saturday, December 3 – in Sarnia, ON, at the Industry Theatre.
Sunday, December 4 – in Ferndale (Detroit), MI, at the Magic Bag. 
Wednesday, December 7 – in Peterbotough, ON, at the Venue.
Friday, December 9 – in Barrie, ON, at the Roxx.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This should be a good one


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

They're playing for free in Ottawa on Friday: "Free" Show - Big Sugar and Wide Mouth Mason : ottawa


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll be at the Ottawa show for sure.


----------

